# Go Bison!



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

What a great college football game Saturday night. Congratulations to the Bison for beating I-A Ball State. Can't wait for the gopher game. :beer:

Does anyone know if the Bison/Gopher game is going to be televised in ND?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Great game!

Go Bison Go, Go Bison Go!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, it was a great game by the Mighty Bison!

The Bison-Gophers game is to be on ESPN Plus.
No idea what channel that is but, may have to hit up a sports bar to carry it.

Spoiler92


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I thougtht wday was also doing the game?? Maybe not.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That was a great come back, they never gave up.

I am going to the Bison/Gopher game in MPLS, hope they make a good showing and keep the score close. Bison 14 Gophers 10


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tony Turner said:


> That was a great come back, they never gave up.
> 
> I am going to the Bison/Gopher game in MPLS, hope they make a good showing and keep the score close. Bison 14 Gophers 10


That would be embarassing.....Gophers 35 Bison 10


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I know it's quite meaningless comparing how different teams did against each other but chew on this.

Purdue beat Ball State 38-28 (+10)

NDSU beat Ball State 29-24 (+5)

Purdue beat Minnesota 27-21 (+6)

NDSU beats Minnesota ?????

So shave 4 pts off the win vs. Ball State and the Bison are destined to beat the U of M by 1.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Minnesota is very down and young this year, and if NDSU keeps playing as well as they are, they will beat U of M. I still think that U of M will beat NDSU, but not by as much as they will next year : ) should still be a good game.

congrats to NDSU on the win over ball state, even though they are down big this year also : ) I read on the internet they Ball state probably win about 3 games possibley the rest of the year, but still a big win over a D1A

Tator


----------

